# RV/Motorhome friendly garage Southampton



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Hi spoke today with Rob Rymer the new owner of Shootash Garage and he was quite happy for me to put his garage on here as available for RV/Motorhome MOT's

The address is:

Shootash Garage, Salisbury Road, Romsey, SO51 6GA near Southampton.

It is on the A27 approximately 2 miles from Romsey and they can MOT any size RV/Motorhome

Regards Pat


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all ,
one of my friend gets his rv mot'd there every year and swears by the place. all the best sean


----------

